# Hi :)



## LadyBug (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi everyone, thought I'd come and say hi. My boyfriend's been a member of this forum for a while so I thought it was time I signed up too! We have been keeping mantis for nearly two years now... my piccy is Frank (RIP  ), the first one we had. I'll probably not say much in the forums, but will read a lot. Nice to meet you all! Kirst


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi Ladybug  Welcome from OHIO


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 30, 2007)

another uk member..cool...welcome kirst,


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey baby, does this mean I have to talk to you from work as well know what you mean about reading alot of posts but not actually contributing. well I will try harder to give more from now


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks all, yay to the uk!

Yeh baby you defo have to talk to me when you're at work... although i'm normally asleep!

Two of our idolomantis shed today.. all is goood :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey no smoochy moochy in the forum  :lol: 

Matthew/ladybug, I have a sister living in Sunderland, Tyne and Wear. Is it close to where you are?

Welcome! you are the first couple i know here besides the bugwife and her hubby.


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Yen  thanks!

Yeh, Sunderland is quite close... too close some might say! There's major football rivalry between the two cities


----------



## Bill Pham (Dec 3, 2007)

hi ladybug from minnesota. i think you should change your avator to mine. since it fit you better than me.

Bill


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 5, 2007)

LadyBug said:


> Hi Yen  thanks!Yeh, Sunderland is quite close... too close some might say! There's major football rivalry between the two cities


Ah the EPL rivalry  My sister went to a Newcastle game a month ago, i hope to visit her one day. Thanks!


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 5, 2007)

welcome and MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU!


----------



## robo mantis (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome


----------

